# Dell MediaDirect 3 installation



## tnvr_80 (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi,

I have this Dell Inspiron 6400 with 80GB HDD. This cameup with Windows XP MediaCenter. I repartition my HDD and in the process deleted all my partitions. Now i have downloaded MediaDirect 3 and already have a WINDOWS Vista DVD which I bought (but not from DELL). Is there anyway I can have the mediadirect button working with MediaDirect?

And also I would like to install RedHat Linux on my laptop. How would it effect my MediaDirect.

Please need an urgent help.
Tanvir


----------



## DellCA (Jul 3, 2006)

This is John at Dell headquarters.

In order for Media Direct to work properly, you must install Dell Quickset. It won't work in Linux, but you can jump from Vista into Mediadirect if everything is installed properly.

Check this link, it may be helpful:

Media Direct Walkthrough

This should show you everything you need to install it succesfully. Let me know how this works.

John
Dell Customer Advocate


----------

